# Canon 60d video format



## I--RIDE--BIKES

Hey, soo ive been searching for hours for the answer to my question and yet to find anything that works properly.

As you know the canon vid format isn't edit friendly and needs to be converted (i think?). So ive been trying to find good converters but the only things i find degrade the video quality tons where it just looks ****ty.

I know there are other Canon HDSLR users here that make really good quality videos and if these people could please let me know what process and program they use for the conversion process (if thats what you do) then that would be great.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KmH

WTF is a HDSLR?

Do you mean a DSLR (digital single lens reflex) camera that can also make *H*igh *D*efintion videos?

In that case, shouldn't it be called a HD/DSLR (High Definition/Digital Single Lens Reflex) camera? :thumbup:

By the way, high definition video comes nowhere close to having as much resolution as DSLR still images.

Good luck with your quest. You may find more help by posting on a videography forum.


----------



## dnavarrojr

Most pros shooting video with DSLRs and editing on PCs use Neoscene from Cineform to convert the 4:2:0 MP4 files from the camera to 4:2:2 lossless files for editing.  It's $100.

If you're on a Mac and using Final Cut Pro, then use Apple's ProRes.  It's not 4:2:2, but it's lossless and extreme high quality.

Personally, I find it easier to just downres the files to 960x540 Quicktime files using PhotoJPEG and edit them in Premiere or After Effects as proxies.  Once I have everything the way I want, I swap in the original footage for the final render.

And for the record...  Those who shoot video with DSLRs call them "HDSLR", "HD-DSLR", and "vDSLR".  Not saying it's right, that's just how it is...


----------



## I--RIDE--BIKES

Hmm k. Well im in need of a new laptop because mine is not capable of even dealing with HD video of any sorts. So is getting a proper computer setup going to make this canon video format easier to deal with (maybe to the point were i don't even need to reformat?)? 

Any recomendations on what to get?

-I would like a laptop (ive heard great things about mac and editing video)
-I want it to be able to EASILY deal with everything i throw at it
-I will mainly be doing HD video editing from my 60d and some picture editing aswell. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## LouTheArtist

I use a Canon 60D and don't have to transcode anything. 
I edit in Premiere CS5 on a MacBook Pro 
you can see one of my videos here:  
(click on 720p)


----------



## bobsiggitysagget

I always used my iPad with my T1i to look at video footage in the field during shoots with the iPad camera kit.  I recently upgraded to the 60D but now whenever I upload my footage to my iPad the format is incompatible.  I can store the footage on my iPad and upload it onto my computer but I would really like to be able to review the footage in the field if possible.  Any help with this would be much appreciated!


----------



## justin2taylor

So I just bought a Canon 60d, and whenever I try to edit my footage in Premiere Pro CS5, the playback turns choppy after about 8 seconds of playback(raw footage with no effects applied), even when I decrease its resolution to 1/4 resolution. 


 I'm trying to edit 1080p 24fps (H.264 .mov) on my Dell laptop which has a Intel Core i7 Q720 (4 cores @ 1.60) with 4 gigs of ram and Windows 7 64bit and a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 (512MB Dedicated video memory) video card. 


Before I bought Premiere Pro CS5, a representative at Adobe said my computer would be more that capable for editing HD video, and it has been for 1440i in the past, but now with my full HD footage from the 60D I just can't get realtime playback. It seems to me like my laptop should be fast enough for this.


If anyone knows ways of optimizing Premiere or something I would really appreciate it! 
Thanks all,
Justin


----------

